# Blood Pressure



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

If a nurse has checked your blood pressure & you've been told that it is spot on for your age & weight, is it reasonable to assume that you are in general good health? Or is it possible to have 'good' blood pressure but still be unwell?


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

A blood test would give you a lot more info.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you would turn into a milkman to give enough blood for all those tests. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Not sure I like the term for your age and weight either. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> If a nurse has checked your blood pressure & you've been told that it is spot on for your age & weight, is it reasonable to assume that you are in general good health? Or is it possible to have 'good' blood pressure but still be unwell?


My blood pressure is spot on, even though I have bad blood. :?

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No, it means you have good blood presure for your age.

DAve p


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> No, it means you have good blood presure for your age.
> 
> DAve p


So why is my blood pressure checked each time I see a medic?


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

To make sure that it's still ok I guess. Also many (most?) people with hypertension have no symptoms, don't feel ill and are unaware they have it.

Viv


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Your age gives it away. Just routine , Mine is ok but i take 5 pills a day for various things.
And you subscribe to MHF :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was late for my HGV medical at my GPs.
The traffic in Surrey was terrible. Road works everywhere. I arrived in a sweat after parking on the grass verge and the plonker of a doctor said my bp was high........!!!!! :roll: 

Later after some research I concluded many of my friends were taking Atenalol. So on my next visit to Mexico I bought 100 x 50mg tabs for $1.49.
Showed them to my French GP and after checking me over thoroughly said give em a try. I found by trial and error I only need a quarter of a tablet every other day to keep my bp at an acceptable 125/62.

Next visit to Mexico I bought 10 more containers and they should see me out.
:idea: 
Ray.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I am classed as morbidly obese and I have a blood pressure of around 100/60 . It has always been around this even when pregnant, my sisters are all the same too, slightly low but nothing to worry about we are told, its when differences happen you need to be concerned. 

When ever I visit the doctor I always ask that it is checked as a marked difference could be a clue to something not right which may not be showing up in every day living. 

When taking blood pressures and logging them on hospital wards I was told to report any major differences and that the top number should be somewhere around 100 + your age, the bottom number is of the most importance. 

Mandy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Mandy.
My lower number rarely gets above 60. Mostly 58/59. Is this something I should be concerned about?

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> When taking blood pressures and logging them on hospital wards I was told to report any major differences and that the top number should be somewhere around 100 + your age, the bottom number is of the most importance.
> 
> Mandy


The 100+ your age for the top number was accepted once upon a time but just like speed limits the criteria has been reduced. I believe Government target guidlines are for a maximum of 130/90 and ideally 120/80.
I have been told that the most important number is the 'pulse' pressure which is the difference between the higher and lower numbers which ideally should be no more than 40. Of course the higher and lower numbers are important in their own rights.

I do wonder if the reduction of the target criteria from the 100+ your age has been a good thing. It has resulted in millions of middle aged people being on tablets for the rest of their lives. At one time in addition to the blood pressure tablets the Government recommendation was to take a 75mg asprin per day. This has now been questioned and it is generally accepted that the risks of doing so outweigh the advantages for someone with no history of strokes etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Mandy.
> My lower number rarely gets above 60. Mostly 58/59. Is this something I should be concerned about?
> 
> Ray.


From my Doctors Blood Pressure handout:

"Unlike high blood pressure, low blood pressure is defined primarily by signs and symptoms of low blood flow and not by a specific blood pressure number. Some individuals may have a blood pressure of 90/50 with no symptoms of low blood pressure and therefore do not have low blood pressure. However, others who normally have high blood pressure may develop symptoms of low blood pressure if their blood pressure drops to 100/60."


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

I have essential hypertension, ie my 'normal' bp is on the high side - this is genetic and statistically means I'm at l o n g term risk for all the normal heart nasties. 

My big trouble is I also suffer from 'white coat syndrome'. That's to say, directly I go in to the doc's the pressures shoot up - millions of people have this and it's very well documented.

So now, with my GP's agreement, I monitor at home. Whenever I need to see him I take the last 10 readings along and once a year I take my bp machine along to calibrate against his. The machine needs to be one that reads from the upper arm, not a cheapo wrist one. Mine cost about £75 from Boots.
Without the pills I read on average 160/87 at home, but at the doc's it reads 180/105. With the pills I'm a safer 130/68 at home. It has taken 2 years to settle on two pills that do the job without giving me horrendous side effects.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> My lower number rarely gets above 60. Mostly 58/59. Is this something I should be concerned about?
> 
> Ray.


Don't think it's a major issue so long as you don't exhibit signs of low blood pressure, e.g. dizziness when standing up too quickly.



rayc said:


> I have been told that the most important number is the 'pulse' pressure which is the difference between the higher and lower numbers which ideally should be no more than 40. Of course the higher and lower numbers are important in their own rights.


First I've heard about that. I'm diabetic and only have one kidney, so obviously the medics are all over me. I'm generally 110/60. Seem to recall my diabetic nurse daying they're looking for <125 / <75 (though not absolutely certain on the latter).



Westbay said:


> My big trouble is I also suffer from 'white coat syndrome'. That's to say, directly I go in to the doc's the pressures shoot up - millions of people have this and it's very well documented.


I had that at one stage, though strangely it's gone now (probably familiarity since the kidney issue emerged). They gave me an automatic machine that checked my BP at 15 minute intervals over a 24hr period. Very irritating.

Back to the original, without blood tests of FBC, kidney/liver function, cholesterol, HbA1C etc etc, BP alone is no indicator of health. I was 35 when it emerged I'd been missing a kidney for the preceding years.

Paul


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Your age gives it away. Just routine , Mine is ok but i take 5 pills a day for various things.
> And you subscribe to MHF :lol:
> 
> Dave p


If they are those "Blue Pills" then I would get your blood pressure checked weekly


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,



Blood pressure can rise without you realising it, also it is indicative of other oroblems and should be checked at least once a year.
thats what my doc ses.



Norm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks to Rayc and Paul, I'm feeling better already.
Being happy and contented must help in the bp stakes. Modern day life has it's ups and downs and as long as they don't come in threes, I'm OK.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> 3="Rosbotham
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> ...


Paul, there is plenty of info on the web but like most of these things it is best to not jump to conclusions or get worried.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse_pressure

Ray


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'm due my review 15th of next month...will ask about it & let you know if it's something they routinely watch.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Two points:

1) As to why docs check your BP at every opportunity, could it have something to do with the fact that their practice gets a small bonus every time they check someone who might be at risk (because of their age e.g.)?

2) I think the view that only upper arm monitors are any use is outdated. When wrist ones first appeared there were concerns but now some have been officially approved. If you have one you can take it with you to the doc/nurse and compare. Also when you compare upper arm ones, they don't always seem that accurate!

Phil


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm just grateful to go to the docs, have my blood pressure taken and be told I have some. 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Phil42 said:


> I think the view that only upper arm monitors are any use is outdated. When wrist ones first appeared there were concerns but now some have been officially approved. If you have one you can take it with you to the doc/nurse and compare. Also when you compare upper arm ones, they don't always seem that accurate!
> Phil


I just got back from the Doc's with a box of tablets ( 8O 8O ), and she was very pleased that I had taken some readings at home on a wrist monitor - and asked me to continue doing so as it helps her a lot.

She said the wrist type are still not _*quite *_as accurate, but the difference is insignificant. The fact that they are easier and more convenient to use outweighs any (possible) slight inaccuracy, since they are far more likely to be used regularly.

She is happy, so I'm happy . . . and it's good to see Pusser back as well!  

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Do you know what those numbers mean.

Ok for those interested. heres a rerally basic explanation that I give to my students...

The blood in your body is always under pressure (the lower dialstolic number). The beat of your heart gives this a pulse and the pressure increases. (the higher systolic number).

Imagine someone who is pumping up a tyre with a footpump and the tyre has a hole in it.... and there a guage attached to the tyre enbling you to see the pressure. As the tyre is pumped up you wil see a rise in pressure on the guage but when the pumping stops at the end of the stroke the pressure falls back.

Of course you body has holes in which is why the pressure drops between the 2 figures the holes are in the form of lungs where gases are exchanged.

Its a sudden change in the pressures thats more important than the figures themselves. Yes a normal person is suppose to be 120/80 but thats just ball park. If you have always been 100/60 and you are fit and healthy then thats fine. but if you suddenly find your 160/120 thats another matter and needs investigaton.

I hope thats helped a few of you good people

Phill

Head clinical officer and First Aid/Defib instructor (in case you were wondering)


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Blood pressure checking is only one indicator used by nurses/gps to establish a baseline of information. Without being added in with other checks it is little use on its on being checked in relation to general health. 

Obviously if you have a blood pressure related condition then a regular check of that on its own is necessary.

Its fairly standard stuff for a gp to check pulse/bp together and tell you you appear to be in good health (appear being the operative word here) because without specific testing including full bloods then they cannot actually say with any great confirmation that you are indeed in good health.

There is also a 'placebo' element at work here, in that if your nurse/gp checks something and says 'you're fine' then you are more likely to leaving feeling that you have been given a clean bill of health which is good for your mental state and less likely to lead to a follow up visit (cynical I know) unless of course you are unwell and have ongoing syptoms which you must persue.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

If it's of any interest to any of you, Lidl are doing a blood pressure monitor for £9.99, just bought one 'cos I got fed up going to the surgery every week just to check my BP on their self service machine. The Lidl one is giving the same reading and also checks heart rythm etc.

curlyboy


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I'm just grateful to go to the docs, have my blood pressure taken and be told I have some. 8O


Pusser strikes again! Thanks, that made me laugh


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you try it out yet george?If its any good i wll pick one up for pete.I can get mine done at work for free :lol: I am keeping a weekly check on mine as it is inclined to be a bit on the high side,dont want a problem when it comes to having other hip done.
i know if mine is up as i can feel the tightness in my chest!!.lin


----------

